# Internetzugang via DSL mit Incognito LiveCD

## tim.strup

Entschuldigt bitte: ich bin kein Gentoo User...

sondern würde lediglich gerne die Incognito-Tiny http://www.browseanonymouslyanywhere.com/incognito/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1, eine GentooLiveCd mit Tor und Fluxbox nutzen, um anonym ins Internet zu gelangen. Allerdings gingt mir der Zugang mit meinem DSL Router nicht.

Bei Debianbasierten Dist würd ich pppoeconf eintippen, bei Gentoo habe ich nur den Wikieintrag (Ändern des file: /etc/conf.d/net) http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Connect_using_PPPoE gefunden, der mich nicht wirklich glücklich macht!

Gibt es für `nen Dummen keine GUI, um Netzwerkkarte und DSL-Providereinträge zu hinterlassen?

Sollte es nichts geben, ist der Eintrag config_eth0=( "null" ) so zu verstehen:

config_eth0=( "null" )

oder so:

config_eth0=(null)

oder so:

config_eth0=null

----------

## 69719

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3

----------

## tim.strup

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Information...

Es geht schon fast...

----------

## schachti

 *tim.strup wrote:*   

> Es geht schon fast...

 

Wo genau hakt es denn noch?

----------

## tim.strup

 *Quote:*   

> Wo genau hakt es denn noch?

 

Wie gesagt ich bin kein Gentoouser im Eigentlichen (und wollte es erst einmal auch nicht werden?).

Ich möchte lediglich diese Live CD starten, um dann meine DSL-Verbindung zu starten und "Incognito" zu surfen (schön, dass meine IP jetzt gespeichert wird  :Smile: ).

Leider brachte der Befehl "pppoe-setup" nichts was mich an den Debian Befehl "pppoeconfig" "erinnerte, nämlich das Erkennen meiner zwei Netzwerkkarten sowie das Auffinden des DSL Routers.  :Sad:  Aber ganz "oben" steht ja bereits: Gentoo ist nichts für Anfänger (und es scheint sich nur auf die Insatllation neuer Programme zu beziehen). Ich kann es erst wieder nächste Woche testen, aber für die geduldige Hilfe vielen Dank!

----------

## firefly

 *tim.strup wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Wo genau hakt es denn noch? 
> 
> Wie gesagt ich bin kein Gentoouser im Eigentlichen (und wollte es erst einmal auch nicht werden?).
> 
> Ich möchte lediglich diese Live CD starten, um dann meine DSL-Verbindung zu starten und "Incognito" zu surfen (schön, dass meine IP jetzt gespeichert wird ).
> ...

 

öhm wieso pppoe-setup, wenn du eh nen router am laufen hast? Oder verwendest du den nur als DSL-Modem?

----------

## fangorn

Wenn du wirklich einen Router verwendest, braucht es kein PPPOE. 

mit 

```

/sbin/ifconfig 

```

kannst du die aktiven Netzwerkkarten anzeigen. Sollte da nur lo0 auftauchen wurde deine Netzwerkkarte nicht richtig initialisiert. 

Die Option -a listet alle vorhandenen Netzwerkgeräte. 

Sollte hier kein Gerät mit ethx auftauchen (x eine Nummer zwischen 0 und 15) wurde kein Treiber gefunden. Taucht hier ein eth Gerät auf, mußt du es noch starten. Nicht konfigurierte Devices benutzen automatisch dhcp, sollten also vom Router eine Adresse bekommen.

----------

## tim.strup

 *Quote:*   

> Oder verwendest du den nur als DSL-Modem?

 

Genau, ich bekomme keine IP zugewiesen, sondern starte die Internetverbindung manuell.

Deshalb pppoe...

----------

## firefly

 *tim.strup wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Oder verwendest du den nur als DSL-Modem? 
> 
> Genau, ich bekomme keine IP zugewiesen, sondern starte die Internetverbindung manuell.
> 
> Deshalb pppoe...

 

darf man fragen wieso?

----------

